#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-24
<jbicha> darkxst: could you respond to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2013-June/002428.html too?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Are we in or out? I'd like to know so I can mess with testing myself)
<jbicha> I believe darkxst has said we're in for Alpha1
<SonikkuAmerica> Awesome. ( Hey, I just got here. :) )
<SonikkuAmerica> I need to see if the GNOME 3.8 session menu got itself fixed...
<jbicha> what was broken?
<SonikkuAmerica> (This is with the PPA btw) I can't seem to change my online status... I click it, and the session menu disappears, then the whole top bar acts as if my mouse button was held down (when it's not_
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<q_> bjsnider, with apt-get remove , and restored the xorg.conf file back to it's original
<q_> which, was blank
<bjsnider> remove what?
<q_> nvidia driver, this was from yesterday
<q_> <bjsnider> qubit01, i asked you how you removed the nvidia driver
<bjsnider> what was the package name
<bjsnider> install mesa-utils and run glxinfo
<qubit01> it was from nvidia ppa, package name was nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<qubit01> ok
<qubit01> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<qubit01> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<bjsnider> well, that's obviously a problem
<bjsnider> you should be using nouveau
<bjsnider> modinfo|grep nouveau
<qubit01> modinfo , missing file name
<bjsnider> i'm sorry
<bjsnider> lsmod|grep nouveau
<qubit01> i borked it ?
<qubit01> ahh
<qubit01> nothing
<qubit01> thanks for the help by the way
<bjsnider> ok, so maybe it's still blacklisted
<qubit01> do I need xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<bjsnider> pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bjsnider> that package is installed by default
<qubit01> I think by installing the nvidia drivers it might have removed it
<qubit01> ?
<bjsnider> no, i tdoesn't
<bjsnider> the module gets blacklisted
<qubit01> https://www.refheap.com/16058
<bjsnider> you'r' eusing xorg-edgers
<qubit01> how can you tell, and what is the default for 13.04 ?
<bjsnider> you have hybrid graphics
<qubit01> I may have been a little tipsy when I tried this
<qubit01> trying to get 3d acceleration for vmware player
<bjsnider> qubit01, run the command dkms status
<qubit01> nvidia-304, 304.88, 3.8.0-25-generic, x86_64: installed
<qubit01> virtualbox, 4.2.10, 3.8.0-25-generic, x86_64: installed
<bjsnider> now uname -r
<qubit01> 3.8.0-25-generic
<bjsnider> apt-get purge nvidia-304
<bjsnider> then reboot
<bjsnider> you should be using the intel chip for graphics afterwards
<bjsnider> if you're concerned with stability, edgers is not an appropriate choice
<qubit01> ok, dpkg -l | grep nvidia reports https://www.refheap.com/16059
<qubit01> what does the ii mean, removed ?
<qubit01> do I need to purge the others as well ?
<bjsnider> you can get rid of settings
<qubit01> ok rebooting
<qubit01> bjsnider, you fixed it you brilliant bastard!
<bjsnider> no big deal
<bjsnider> i am a bastard though
<qubit01> so the issue was I still had nvidia drivers installed ?
<bjsnider> when you install one of the nvidia-xxx packages, they redirect libgl to the nvidia version. your chipset was choosing intel as the gpu, so you were mixing the intel graphics driver with nvidia's glx libs. that doesn't work
<bjsnider> removing the nvidia package linked the glx libs back to the standard mesa ones, which intel does use
<bjsnider> so previously, you were getting a picture on the monitor and whatnot, but no opengl
<qubit01> ahh i see, good to know!
<qubit01> now, sadly, back to work :(
<qubit01> what are you up to ?
<bjsnider> working, watching wimbledon
<bjsnider> i'd still purge xorg-edgers though. it's not stable at all
<qubit01> the mesa-utils package ?
<qubit01> dpkg -l | grep edgers
<qubit01> ii  mesa-utils                                8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2+edgers                              amd64        Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities
<bjsnider> well, where did you get xorg-server 2:1.13.4~git20130508+server-1.13-branch.10c42f57-0ubuntu0ricotz~raring
<bjsnider> that's from a ppa
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-25
<darkxst> jbicha, how long do packages in the new queue usually take? i.e. mozjs17
<jbicha> darkxst: if it were a sync from Debian it would probably get approved in 1 business day, unfortunately Debian's new queue is even further backed up: http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<jbicha> unless an archive admin sees it as important, they may not get to it for several more weeks (since there's plenty of time left this cycle)
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members
<darkxst> oh wow! just a little backlog
<jbicha> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/casper/saucy/view/head:/scripts/casper-bottom/22desktop_settings
<jbicha> I found a little regression around line 29, the screen auto-locks in the live cd because we don't ship gnome-screensaver any more
<jbicha> there, that's better
<darkxst> jbicha, there is a left over "|| panel_version="" in your patch
<darkxst> probably should be schemas_version
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks, this is why I shouldn't rename stuff especially on something like casper that's a huge pain to test
<jbicha> but it also felt wrong to keep it as panel_version
<darkxst> yeh agreed
<jbicha> did you know that usb-creator and ubiquity use the same icon in Ubuntu? I had no idea
<darkxst> no hadnt noticed that
<jbicha> I wonder if it would be ok to have ubiquity-frontend-gtk depend on usb-creator-gtk
<jbicha> I see though that xubuntu doesn't ship usb-creator, hmm
<darkxst> oh that is why ubiquity has no icon?
<jbicha> no, the icons were named separately
<jbicha> I figured out the fix but I want to fix ubiquity's hicolor icons at the same time (to use the nicer Humanity ones)
<jbicha> I don't think the fix will make Alpha1 since it would be better to rearrange stuff later
<jbicha> on second thought, maybe it doesn't need rearranging
<roasted> is anybody having lock up issues like described here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1188774
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188774 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[snb] 13.04 goes into hard lock mode randomly." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> roasted, no, I havent seen that, but doesnt look gnome related, you might get more help elsewhere, #ubuntu or perhaps #ubuntu-x
<roasted> darkxst: I don't believe it is gnome related. I'm just grasping for ideas because it's becoming increasingly difficult to use ubuntu-anything with having four daily lockups. just wanted to ask around to see if anybody else out there might be facing the same thing. thanks. :-)
<darkxst> roasted, can you switch to a VT when the lockups occur?
<darkxst> (ctl+alt+F1)
<roasted> darkxst: no
<roasted> darkxst: when I lock up, it's a 100% lock up
<roasted> my sound stops and begins repeating the last .5 seconds continuously, keys don't work, no key combos take affect, there's absolutely zero functionality from the computer when it hard locks.
<roasted> My one and only alternative is to power it off by holding the power button, then restart.
<roasted> I understand that vsync was enabled by default in the 3.8 kernel for sandy bridge processors. I'm unsure if this is it, but from what I've heard it's the only major change for these IGP's on 3.8
<jbicha> roasted: what version of gnome-shell are you using?
<roasted> jbicha: 3.8.3. using gnome3 and gnome3-staging.
<roasted> jbicha: it's not a Gnome Shell issue. It's just my distro of choice these days. I'm just trying to ask around and get ideas on what I can do, is all.
<roasted> The best chance I have of fixing this issue is to upgrade kernels, but by upgrading kernels, I lose broadcom sta support. And I cannot switch out the sta wifi card because lenovo is terrible and hardlocks due to unsigned hardware.
<camelinahat> jbicha, darkxst any comments or edits before I send it out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798383/
<jbicha> camelinahat: that's not quite the right test page, you probably want to wait until later today
<jbicha> see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker there will be one for Saucy Alpha 1
<camelinahat> jbicha, Oh my bad, I thought we were looking to test the images prior to the Alpha 1 release.
<jbicha> no we do, but there will be a milestone just for Alpha 1 testing
<jbicha> people are free to test the daily image as they are the closest we have so far to the Alpha but if you're going to send an email today I figure you should use the more specific link when it's posted
<jbicha> it might have been done yesterday except it was a holiday in Quebec
<camelinahat> No holiday here in Nova Scotia :( But yeah if there's a milestone coming later today for Alpha 1 (I thought it wouldn't be until the 27th) then I'll wait for that one :)
<camelinahat> I see Alpha 1 linked but no builds in there yet ;)
<jbicha> camelinahat: done
<camelinahat> Yay!
<jbicha> I think I'm going to do a rebuild later today to get the latest version of libsignon-glib that doesn't depend on signond
<jbicha> hmm, it's shipped by most of the flavors though
<qubit01> bjsnider, want to hear a joke ?
<qubit01> well, anyone
<qubit01> bjsnider, I would tell you a UDP joke, but you probably wouldn't get it.
<qubit01> haHA!
<bjsnider> probably not
<qubit01> thats the joke, cause UDP is not a reliable transport protocol :P
<qubit01> you wouldnt get it, because UDP has no guarantee it will show up
<Amin> hello
<Amin> i upgraded ubuntu 13.04
<Amin> to raring that is and I installed gnome shell from the ubuntu software center but i somehow have a very messed up situation
<Amin> I cant control my online accounts i have three online accounts icons in my dash the systems messed up
<Amin> what to do
<Amin> ?
<Amin> ?
<Amin> no one here?
<qubit01> no
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-26
<roasted> I think I might try the alpha to see if this ridiculous kernel bug I'm facing in 13.04 is fixed
<roasted> sick of rebooting five times a day
<bjsnider> what's the kernel bug?
<bjsnider> you know you can just grab a newer kernel from the kernel team's ppa and test it right?
<bjsnider> roasted, is that a kernel lockup or xorg?
<darkxst> roasted, please help out with image testing if you try the alpha !
<darkxst> roasted, https://plus.google.com/108356762331170101188/posts/ETqWa3gfcQV?cfem=1
<darkxst> jbicha, did you ever look into the messed up syslinux theme?
<darkxst> i.e it starts in text mode and with language selector (F2) popped up
<matanya> darkxst: what is needed to be tested?
<darkxst> matanya, see the testcases on the iso tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/297/builds
<darkxst> (under ubuntu GNOME)
<matanya> thanks, will load it on the machine
<roasted> bjsnider: the problem is my laptop is locked to a broad com card. if I change it it locks on boot. this Lenovo requires signed hardware beeeeecause Lenovo is clearly making face palm decisions these days. likewise, I cannot seem to get my driver working in any other kernel I install besides the one that comes from Ubuntu in my update manager. it'll say its activated, but I'll have no wireless entry in network manager.
<tommie-lie> roasted: what Lenovo model do you have?
<roasted> e430
<tommie-lie> thanks, will avoid that :-) I hope they won't do the same decisions for future Thinkpad branded laptops :-/
<roasted> they lost a substantial purchase from us due to their recent decisions... nearly anointing to 800k. don't think I'll do business with them again
<roasted> amounting
<Kinkz> hi, is there documentation for installing Ubuntu Gnome on a second HDD with W8 running on the first?
<jbicha> darkxst: I believe we have syslinux do that because we didn't have art to replace https://pricklytech.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/ubuntu-boot-01.png
<jbicha> once you've got the art, I'm sure the guys in #ubuntu-release would help you integrate it
<jbicha> darkxst: are you still around? we'll have to request that casper be unblocked if we want it to migrate out of proposed before tomorrow
<bjsnider> roasted, oh, it's the broadcom chip? the bug you linked to is against the intel graphics driver. can you disable the bcm chip in the bios?
<bjsnider> gotta love broadcom
 * snwh is away: Away
 * snwh is back (gone 00:00:13)
<roasted> bjsnider: two different issues here.
<roasted> bjsnider: Ubuntu/Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 is on kernel 3.8. Since I've been on 13.04 I've had random freezes. As rare as once every 3-4 days, as common as 5 times a day. When tha thappens, it locks up, hard, Can't do anything at all. Nothing to do but force it to shut down and restart. Awesome for productivity.
<roasted> bjsnider: but in the bug report, they say that vsync was enabled in 3.8 for sandy bridge procs. I have a sandy bridge proc... so that COULD be related. It was advised that I install 3.9 or 3.10 RC to see if that fixes the issue.
<roasted> bjsnider: thing is, I cannot for the life of me get my Broadcom STA driver installed on this laptop on any other kernel besides that comes from Ubuntu's software updater. I have no explanation for it. No idea.
<roasted> bjsnider: but, since Lenovo sucks hard, they locked down this unit, so I can't even remove the Broadcom chip and put in an Intel - it locks up on boot and says unsigned hardware detected. Please remove to proceed.
<roasted> bjsnider: I'd be on Fedora if it wasn't for the fact I cannot utilize the Windows 2012 boot parameter in grub to get my brightness keys to work. The space between Windows and 2012 renders as x20, so grub sees Windowsx202012, not Windows 2012 like it needs, so Ihave no brightness on Fedora.
<roasted> No matter how you slice it, this laptop is such a bummer when working with Linux in general. Good job, Lenovo.
<roasted> here's a thought. what about the gnome 3 repo on precise? how far would I get? 3.8 by chance?
<atrus> roasted: what broadcam chip? several chips that used to require the sta driver now work with the standard b43 driver, as long as the b43-fwcutter tool can do its job
<roasted> I was not aware. 43228
<atrus> gnome 3 precise would only get you to 3.6.
<roasted> :-[
<roasted> do you have a source offhand for which chips can use b43?
<atrus> no, but googling should find it.
<roasted> of course. figured I'd ask.
<atrus> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices seems to say "nope".
<atrus> are you using broadcom-sta-source to get the sta-based driver?
<atrus> that + appropriate kernel headers + dkms should "work"
<roasted> I'm just getting item through additional drivers.
<roasted> gosh I cannot put into words how disgusted I am with broad com and Lenovo.
<roasted> very disappointing companied.
<roasted> companies.
<roasted> the darn 43225 is supported, go figure.
<jbicha> ok, we respun the Alpha1 candidates for this bugfix: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/1.335 (the live environment shouldn't autolock) and the new images are ready now
<roasted> would that come down in s regular update?
<jbicha> yes, it would have been in Friday's daily build; but no, the change doesn't affect the installed environment
<jbicha> we could also have release-noted the issue; if you would have got the lock screen just press enter to unlock the screen (it looks pretty confusing though)
<roasted> Ahh live environment. apologies. :-)
<jbicha> darkxst: before you go to bed, can you log in to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ and mark the Ubuntu GNOME images as Ready
<darkxst> jbicha, I just woke up!
<jbicha> silly time zones
<darkxst> yeh!
<darkxst> how do I mark the images as ready?
<darkxst> oh nm, I see
<darkxst> jbicha, did reboot after install, work for you?
<darkxst> seems to get blocked waiting for some process to terminate
<jbicha> darkxst: you're using VBox right? yeah I think I just hit Reset
<darkxst> vmware
<darkxst> bug 1194895
<ubot5> bug 1194895 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Live CD fails to reboot after installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194895
<jbicha> gnome-weather got rejected from the Debian new queue today basically because of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=703150
<ubot5> Gnome bug 703150 in general "Please relicense art to CC-BY-SA 3.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> apparently we can relicense to 3.0 in debian/copyright but it would be nicer to have GNOME do it instead
<darkxst> I can't access bugzilla today ;(
<jbicha> I usually use Firefox and had the same problem, but it worked in Chromium; I cleared my bugzilla cookies in firefox and after restarting firefox it seems to work again
<darkxst> oh they upgraded bugzilla?
<jbicha> maybe restarting firefox is enough
<jbicha> um, today's Ubuntu GNOME still auto-locks during the live session
<jbicha> never mind, it didn't actually lock
<jbicha> i386 rebooted fine after install here with VBox
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-27
<jbicha> darkxst: have you started Release Notes anywhere?
<darkxst> jbicha, not yet was going to get to that a bit later today
<jbicha> ok, here's a few things http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803382/ and we can link to https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.8/
<roasted> By any chance is the lack of a battery meter in 13.10 a known issue?
<jbicha> darkxst: if this is accurate, Kubuntu has a black isolinux screen which at least is better than the purple one
<jbicha> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/?linux&release=Kubuntu%2013.04
<jbicha> roasted: please file a bug; since I can get a power menu on Unity but not in gnome-shell, I guess you can file against gnome-shell for now
<roasted> jbicha: you got it
<jbicha> roasted: I know what's wrong; I've fixed this problem before :(
<roasted> jbicha: in 13.10?
<roasted> or just in general with prior versions?
<jbicha> last time I fixed it in the GNOME3 PPA for Raring
<roasted> ah, I remember that, actually
<jbicha> GNOME Shell 3.8 needs a one line fix to work with gnome-settings-daemon 3.6
<roasted> well, here you be - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1195093
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1195093 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 - No battery indicator." [Undecided,New]
<skaet> darkxst,  Is there a link to the release notes for Ubuntu Gnome that should be used for the announce?
<jbicha> skaet: I believe darkxst is asleep since he's in Australia, our release notes are linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Alpha1
<skaet> jbicha,  ok, hadn't heard confirmation you'd be using that link I set up.   Right now its just the template,  and doesn't have much Ubuntu Gnome features in it.
<skaet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Alpha1/UbuntuGNOME
<jbicha> yeah we have some Ubuntu GNOME items there
<skaet> jbicha,  sorry,  yes.  I failed to refresh the page.
<skaet> see it now.
<skaet> thanks.
<jbicha> camelinahat: did you want to do the release announcement?
<jbicha> if you do, it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Alpha1/UbuntuGNOME and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/alpha-1/
<camelinahat> Hey jbicha, sorry about that. Yeah I can write up something quickly on it. :)
<jbicha> camelinahat: no problem, I don't think the torrents are working yet anyway
<jbicha> camelinahat: the generic announcement was just sent
<camelinahat> jbicha, Oh lol I was just about to link this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5805575/
<jbicha> camelinahat: I think we should still send something for those who are only subscribed to our list or website
<jbicha> you can use what you wrote or repurpose the generic announcement
<camelinahat> jbicha, My bad I had misunderstood I thought you meant someone else had already sent out a generic announcement regarding UG.
<camelinahat> I'll send it out in just a minute if it looks alright with you.
<jbicha> it looks fine
<jbicha> (what I meant was that we should wait for the official release announcement before hitting send on our side)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-28
<jbicha> darkxst: ping
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> I noticed with UbuGNome 13.04 + Gnome 3 PPA that I cannot select my away status via the menu in the upper right corner. Is this expected behavior? I THOUGHT I recall being able to do it in prior Gnome versions....
<bjsnider> i can select offline or online using the mouse wheel.
<bjsnider> selecting online opens a blank tab in chrome
<darkxst> jbicha, pong
<darkxst> jbicha, pong
<jbicha> darkxst: do you know how to change the channel topic?
<darkxst> "/TOPIC #ubuntu-gnome message"?
<darkxst> but may need to be an op to do that
<jbicha> darkxst: you should be an op
<jbicha> in case you wanted to mention Alpha1 in the topic
<jbicha> today's iso is about 100MB smaller than raring's was :)
<darkxst> jbicha, yes I noticed that when testing
<jbicha> you can have the release team set a new limit for our image size to get rid of the oversize warning
<darkxst> oh right, didnt know that
<jbicha> I think Xubuntu had theirs set to 1GB
* darkxst changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Saucy Salamander (13.10) Alpha-1 is available now! Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<jbicha> you can even do it without becoming op by using /msg ChanServ topic #ubuntu-gnome message
<darkxst> ok
<IdleOne> Now you learned two things today :)
<darkxst> :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-29
<darkxst> my laptop doesnt like saucy ;(
<darkxst> keep getting a black screen that I can't get out of
<darkxst> probably lockscreen related
<jbicha> I think I hit that once yesterday; I'm running almost vanilla saucy
<darkxst> yeh same
<bjsnider> vanilla sauce?
<bjsnider> sounds good
<roasted> just read lubuntu is going to ship Mir. has Ubuntu gnome figured out what it will ship with in the future?
<darkxst> roasted, no
<darkxst> unlikely we will ship mir as default in saucy though
<darkxst> gdm needs quite some patching
 * snwh is away: Away
<IdleOne> Lubuntu is not shipping Mir with 13.10.
<IdleOne> that was a mistake
<IdleOne> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2013-June/004793.html
<roasted_> good call, IdleOne. I thought it was strange that the link I read 404'd when I went to it.
<roasted_> darkxst: I wasn't so much curious about Saucy in particular, but just whether or not there was any sort of long term projection between mir and wayland as UbuGnome's path into the future. That's all. :D
<darkxst> roasted, long term will be wayland....
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-06-30
<bjsnider> it will be ready in a few years
<bjsnider> that's what people have been saying for more than a few years
<IdleOne> Keep on saying it and one they it will be right
<IdleOne> :)
<roasted> darkxst: good deal! Ubuntu GNOME in particular made me super curious since I would think Gnome wuold largely be Wayland, but Ubuntu GNOME... there's more of a balance there between the two.
<roasted> on the upside, I believe Mir lit a fire under Wayland's tail to get development going. Seems to be going nicely on both fronts now.
<roasted> also, in Ubuntu GNOME, I mentioned earliet aht I could not set my away status/availability under the menu in the upper right.
<roasted> Someone said they scrolled over it and it worked.
<roasted> Which works for me but I cannot CLICK To get the drop down like I used to.
<roasted> Not sure if it's a bug or if my particular install is just weird.
<bjsnider> third possibility: it is a deliberate choice by the gnome developers
<roasted> could be
<roasted> not sure it makes much sense though
<roasted> then again some choices Gnome has made hasn't made much sense, so... :P
<bjsnider> here's what you can do
<bjsnider> head on over to gimpnet
<bjsnider> go to the gnome-shell channel. all of the developers are in there on a work day
<bjsnider> and you just ask them, is what you do
<bjsnider> owen has said before that if you can convince them of something, you can change things
<roasted> I shall do that
<bjsnider> it's not a good time now though
<roasted> as it stands I still have to use the cups printing web interface since the gnome printing GUI is neutered
<roasted> perhaps I should fir ethat out there too
 * bjsnider enjoys sending angry people to gimpnet to complain and whatnot
<atrus> anything special you need? i went through the gnome 3.8 printing ui the other day, and it worked much better than it used to. granted, that was on fedora 19.
<roasted> atrus: I'll have to give it another shot when I'm done renovating my basement. Currently I have no printers on my LAN since they're stashed elsewhere.
<roasted> but last I used Gnome with printing, it didn't pick up either printer.
<roasted> It just makes no sense to cut out LPD and manual input capabilities for printers.
<roasted> An advanced drop down menu would make far more sense.
<roasted> Auto detection by default, or an advanced menu to put things in manually. Bam, winner.
<bjsnider> works fine here but i only use epson printers
<bjsnider> due to superior linux drivers
<roasted> I have an epson printer...
<roasted> and an HP laserjet.
<bjsnider> you tried to set up an epson printer and it wasn't recognized?
<bjsnider> hard to believe
<roasted> neither was recognized
<roasted> however, I didn't try it on 3.8
<roasted> I only hopped on 3.8 about a week ago, and my basement remodel (where my office is) has been going on for a month.
<bjsnider> it would have been recognized no matter what
<roasted> Well, I didn't see either when I tried last.
<bjsnider> check localhost:631
<roasted> when I hooked it up via LPD in the CUPS web UI I got both working in no time.
<roasted> but the auto detect in GNOME picked up nothing
<roasted> tried it a dozen times.
<roasted> I wish Gnome ran better on this nettop. AMD E450 just aint doing it.
<Munchor> guys you should ask
<Munchor> worldofgnome.org to share your need for alpha testers btw :)
<roasted> bjsnider: Epson printer showed up right away this time. :D
<furycd001> HI I have just installed ubuntu gnome & then gnome fallback session. How do I install & change themes that I have downloaded ??
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-23
<gnarlsmarkley> is it possible to copy the wireless drivers from a live usb to an installation?  I can't seem to get the wireless drivers working on the install, just live usb.  I am using macbook air.  The same process fails when tried on the installed os
<gnarlsmarkley> tried apt-get install dkms but get errors
<gnarlsmarkley> then tried sudo dpkg -i (name of file)
<gnarlsmarkley> anyways can anyone help or point me in the right direction?
<charlie_sanders> Hi all, how can I permanetly set my displays how I have them at this moment ?  I upgraded to 14.04 and lost whatever I did last time to make my Displays persist across sessions
<pdo_fn14> Anyone know to clean run box (alt-f2) in gnome?.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-24
<PT_> what version of gnome is ubuntu-gnome using now?
<lindol> i am using 14.04
<lindol> ah..
<lindol> sorry,
<lindol> 3.10.04
<lindol> ;)
<lindol> he is left ;)
<olso> hi, can you guys share any workflow tips / extensions for 14.04? :)
<eurythmia> hey folks ... I want to reverse the button mapping on my trackpad. The setting to switch buttons through the UI has no effect. "xinout --get-button-map <device>" lists 12 buttons, but there are no descriptions, so I'm not sure which ones to switch using "--set-button-map". Any ideas?
<eurythmia> s/xinout/xinput/
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-25
<darkxst> eurythmia, just use xev
<eurythmia> darkxst: thanks. I'll try to remember that for later. I figured it out through some experimentation. Buttons 1 through 3 are the standard left/middle/right click buttons. I ended up just switching the mappings for 1 and 3.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-26
<darkxst> Noskcaj, is xfce4-session just a logind port? i.e. could be landed straight away?'
<Noskcaj> One of our patches needs refreshing to work with the patch
<Noskcaj> And no one is stepping up to do it
<darkxst> where is the upstream patch?
<Noskcaj> http://bug-attachment.xfce.org/attachment.cgi?id=5498
<Noskcaj> Our systemd/logind patch is what conflicts with it. If you get the chance to work on this, please refresh the logind one rather than the upower one
<darkxst> Noskcaj, the xfce patch is rubbish
<Noskcaj> explain
<darkxst> we don't need that if we are using logind already
<Noskcaj> Well we've got a useless depend on upower then. Could you please check the version we use in ubuntu
<darkxst> its run-time detection, so still builds the upower stuff, but will never be used on Ubuntu
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> probably cleaner to just drop the upower code
<darkxst> hmm I see fighting between upstream and xfce
<darkxst> err ubuntu and xfce
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-27
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=ubuntugnome-blocker
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ricotz ^
<darkxst> if you come across any -desktop bugs, blocking GNOME please add that tag!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 14.04 LTS | Latest Development Release: 14.10 Alpha-1 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I finally made contact with sugar's upstream. They'd not heard about the new upower at all. They'll have it done in a few months (release freeze or something currently)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, only one extenstion uses upower (for sugar)?
<Noskcaj> I think so
<Noskcaj> extensions/deviceicon/battery.py
<darkxst> could just drop that extension
<darkxst> though doesnt look like anyone actually even uses sugar, based on the lack of bugs!
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you rebase u-s-d and u-c-c branches on bug 1228765
<ubot5> bug 1228765 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Implement DisplayConfig dbus interface and transition to gnome-desktop 3.10" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<Noskcaj> debian popcon is less than 100, so i doubt anyone would notice it missing
<Noskcaj> and ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-28
<Noskcaj> darkxst, both done.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, merge the last 2 revs from lp:~darkxst/unity-settings-daemon/gd310-rebase
<darkxst> u-c-c needs bump of gnome-desktop3 dep
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> and neither branch has changelog entries?
<Noskcaj> I wasn't sure if changelogs were wanted. fixing now
<darkxst> actually right, they are CI branches so don't need changelogs
<balleyne> Since upgrading to 14.04, I can't use the GUI. Whenever gdm starts, gnome-shell flips out near 100% CPU usage and my screen rapidly flips between "no signal detected" and "unsupported video format." Help?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-29
<syntroPi> I am using Gnome 3.12 from the https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging ppa on trusty x64: where can i get a trustworthy x64 build of totem 3.12 aka gnome "videos" from?
<syntroPi> Any ideas why it wont build?
<darkxst> syntroPi, isnt it on the ppa?
<darkxst> syntroPi, oh I remember it needs clutter update, so utopic only for now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I think gnome-themes-standard should be ok to merge
<syntroPi> darkxst, do you think they will include all those packages "apt-cache rdepends libclutter-1.0-0" in the "http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu trusty main" PPA?
<syntroPi> so they can upgrade that and include the totem in trusty ppa?
<Noskcaj> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/gnome-themes-standard/merge
<Noskcaj> done a while back
<Noskcaj> it and libgweather haven't been reviewed
<syntroPi> Cant wait for a full 3.12 its getting its awesomeness back finally :)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, -desktop are holding that one at ransom ;(
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and you should keep the Vcs-bzr as long as that is the case!
<Noskcaj> i didn't? woops
<darkxst> otherwise looks fine
<amjjawad> knock knock
<aldomann> *answers the door
<amjjawad> aldomann, hey :D
<amjjawad> happy birthday :D
<aldomann> thanks brother
<amjjawad> ops, I forgot your cake at the ref :P
<aldomann> satyajit is not going to attend today
<amjjawad> wait, let me bring it back hehe
<aldomann> hehehe
<amjjawad> yep, I expected that ... it is okay, hopefully we could find a way for the timing
<aldomann> yep, I know the stuff he wants to discuss today :)
<aldomann> so not a big deal
<aldomann> (of the the them is the future timing, of course)
<amjjawad> aldomann, that is the point of having a leaders board ;)
<amjjawad> so that sub-teams could talk to each other and one or two people from each sub-team could attend the weekly meetings
<amjjawad> it is great that me and you are close time wise to each others
<amjjawad> but yeah, not for everyone
<aldomann> yep, that's true and that was exactly what I was thinking today
<amjjawad> hehe, great minds think alike :D
<aldomann> :p
<amjjawad> okay, it seems only the both of us?
<amjjawad> it is the fasting season and I'm here ... and I thought I'm the lazy one :P
<amjjawad> not sure if it is good idea to invite the users to these meetings?!
<aldomann> mhh
<aldomann> so, we eait for Tim to start, right?
<amjjawad> yeah
<amjjawad> 4 more mins
<aldomann> ok
<amjjawad> otherwise, I will start and he can catch up :P
<aldomann> ok
<amjjawad> so, did you like the 3 announcements?
<amjjawad> as usual, no one replied yet ...
<aldomann> all about the HR sub team and that?
<amjjawad> about what we discussed the last meeting
<amjjawad> 3 different new decisions
<amjjawad> Okay, I will start and it seems this one will be a short meeting :(
<aldomann> ok, cool
<amjjawad> #chair amjjawad
<amjjawad> #startmeeting [UU-Cycle] Ubuntu GNOME Weekly Meeting #2
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Jun 29 21:16:58 2014 UTC.  The chair is amjjawad. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<amjjawad> #topic 1. Discuss and decide who will be Acting TL
<amjjawad> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/acting-team-leader
<aldomann> hey, satyajit
<amjjawad> Hello satya164 :)
<satya164> hello
<amjjawad> It is just the 3 of us and the meeting has just started :)
<amjjawad> did you guys read about the link I just posted? the Acting TL blueprint? we discussed about that on last week meeting :)
<satya164> good
<satya164> yeah, I had a look
<aldomann> yep
<amjjawad> okay, since UG Artwork people are here :D have you decided who is going to be Mr. Acting? :P
<aldomann> satya164 of course
<satya164> nope :p
<amjjawad> hahah why I'm not surprised :P
<amjjawad> Okay, kidding a side, are you okay with that, satya164 ?
<satya164> yeah, but I need to know my responsibilities first
<amjjawad> satya164, sigh :( I thought you had a look at: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/acting-team-leader
<amjjawad> you just need to have a quick look + being an Acting will qualify you to be part of UG Shinobi Team
<amjjawad> which is the UG Leaders Board :)
<satya164> had a look, but I forget a lot, and sleepy :)
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-leaders-board/
<amjjawad> Okay, satya164 please check it out when you're not sleepy and let me know ;)
<amjjawad> or just communicate with aldomann and you guys let me know so we do the needful :)
<amjjawad> for me, I already know who is going to be for UG Wiki and Doc Team
<amjjawad> Ivan and James = both are amazing and great
<satya164> yeah. I'll. right now I cannot and my internet kinda sucks
<aldomann> my guess, those guys are amazing
<amjjawad> Sadly, I don't have any other names for the rest of the sub-teams that I lead :(
<amjjawad> aldomann, indeed they are
<amjjawad> satya164, no worries
<amjjawad> I feel really sad that other sub-teams are not working the way they should :(
<aldomann> the Acting TL should have admin powers in the launchpad teams, right?
<amjjawad> from a previous experience with other project, it is really BAD if you're part of a team and you don't talk ...
<amjjawad> team = team work = people talk to each other
<amjjawad> aldomann, more or less yes but it is not a must but a plus
<amjjawad> I mean it is recommended but not really a must
<aldomann> yes, exactly, I also had (and still have) with elementary localisation teams
<satya164> I wish every one of us could have lots of time :(
<amjjawad> James and Ivan have that for Wiki Team
<aldomann> it really doesn't work if everyone is doing stuff without consulting eachother
<satya164> yeah. true.
<amjjawad> satya164, tell me about it but look at me? I have tons of stuff but yet, I do attend this meeting and push so hard on myself to do many things at once
<amjjawad> it is all about commitment ...
<satya164> yeah. that's true.
<aldomann> yes, that's why we are a community :)
<amjjawad> AMEN to that. I totally agree
<satya164> I always wonder, how do you manage
<aldomann> he has clones :p
<amjjawad> That is why, for this cycle, I won't focus on the system side ... I will focus on the community side
<satya164> I'm mostly tired after the day long work
<satya164> lol
<darkxst> morning
<amjjawad> I put so much effort myself on the system side the last cycle even though I'm not a developer but myself and Tim were doing our best for the LTS and we all got it
<amjjawad> oh, speaking of the Boss, he just came :D hehe
<amjjawad> how are you, darkxst :D
<amjjawad> why you appear offline?!
<aldomann> morning darkxst
<satya164> morning darkxst
<amjjawad> so, satya164 should I confirm now about you being ATL for Artwork? or not yet?!
<darkxst> amjjawad, I'm good
<satya164> yeah. I'm fine with it. just need to have a thorough look at the page
<amjjawad> darkxst, good to know that :D
<amjjawad> satya164, okay then
<amjjawad> anyone have anything against satya164 being ATL for Artwork?
<aldomann> nop
<amjjawad> +1 here I don't mind
<amjjawad> darkxst, ?
<darkxst> +1
<amjjawad> good
<amjjawad> #action satya164 will check https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/acting-team-leader and confirm back to aldomann and amjjawad whether he is okay to be Acting TL for UG Artwork or not
<meetingology> ACTION: satya164 will check https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/acting-team-leader and confirm back to aldomann and amjjawad whether he is okay to be Acting TL for UG Artwork or not
<amjjawad> #agreed UG Leaders board agreed that satya164 is nominated for Acting TL for Artwrok
<amjjawad> okay, about UG Wiki ... anyone have anything against Ivan and James being Acting TL for Wiki? though they're not here and I need to speak with them about it
<satya164> nope
<aldomann> I'm cool with them being ATL
<amjjawad> same here, I don't mind
<darkxst> ok
<amjjawad> #action Ivan and James are both nominated for Acting TL for UG Wiki and Doc Team and amjjawad needs to talk with them about that
<meetingology> ACTION: Ivan and James are both nominated for Acting TL for UG Wiki and Doc Team and amjjawad needs to talk with them about that
<amjjawad> #agreed UG Leaders Board agreed that both Ivan and James are good to go for Acting TL for UG Wiki and Doc Team
<amjjawad> darkxst, any one you have in mind for the packaging team?
<amjjawad> I'd assume Steve?
<amjjawad> aldomann, how many people are you at Artwork now?!
<darkxst> Steve hasnt been around much lately
<darkxst> maybe Noskcaj
<amjjawad> darkxst, oh :( :(
<Noskcaj> o/
<amjjawad> hahah you're here? why are you silent? Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> amjjawad, Because i'm watching dota and working on xfce4-power-manager too
<ahoneybun> o/
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, are you following with what we are talking about?!
<amjjawad> hello ahoneybun :)
<Noskcaj> amjjawad, Just that i got a ping about the packaging team
<ahoneybun> hey amjjawad
 * ahoneybun is trying to get alpha 1 on a usb to install
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, okay, whenever you're free, please read: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/acting-team-leader
<amjjawad> #action Noskcaj will read the Acting TL blueprint and get back to amjjawad and darkxst whether he is okay with being Acting for the Packaging Team or not
<meetingology> ACTION: Noskcaj will read the Acting TL blueprint and get back to amjjawad and darkxst whether he is okay with being Acting for the Packaging Team or not
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, I put it as an action point so none of us will forget that ;)
<Noskcaj> ty
<amjjawad> and, since we're here, anyone has anything against Noskcaj being ATL?
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, you welcome ;)
<satya164> nope
<amjjawad> I don't mind too
<amjjawad> I know him even before I join UG Team
<Noskcaj> I'm ok with being the ATL
<amjjawad> hahah did you read it? :P
<Noskcaj> I should probably use gnome some time though
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, shhh, don't tell that on a public area :P
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> i'll make a VM today
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, good :)
<aldomann> hehehe
<amjjawad> so darkxst and aldomann ?
<amjjawad> are you both okay with Noskcaj being ATL?
<darkxst> yes
<aldomann> yes
 * ahoneybun is cheating as well
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, a side from the blueprint, which should have all what you need to know, not sure if I have put that over there or not ... but if you be an ATL, you also be part of UG shinobi board
<amjjawad> which means, you can vote ;)
<amjjawad> so, just another task :D
<Noskcaj> :)
<amjjawad> #agreed UG Leaders Board agreed Noskcaj be ATL for UG Packaging Team
<amjjawad> since ahoneybun is here, do you have any skills when it comes to other Sub-Teams a side from the Wiki?
<amjjawad> like Social Media maybe?
<amjjawad> or any other area?!
<ahoneybun> amjjawad, I have helped darkxst with packaging but tbh he pretty much held my hand though it
<amjjawad> as for me, I have serious problem when it comes to UG QA, Brainstorming and Marketing :(
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, I'm not going to assign anything extra for you now because (ask me about it) if you burnout, you will never be helpful to yourself and so to anyone else
<amjjawad> that said, I won't add anything over your shoulder yet
<ahoneybun> amjjawad, relating to brainstorming I always loved the start screen they have in Linux Mint
<amjjawad> but maybe with the next cycle if you stick around, you might get some tasks
<ahoneybun> amjjawad, tbh I feel like there is more I could do, or should do
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, the brainstorming area is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/SubTeams#Brainstorming
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, we need active people :)
<amjjawad> leave the leading part to us :D and you guys could handle the rest ;)
<amjjawad> we really need active people more than we do need leaders
<ahoneybun> amjjawad, not really leading type
<amjjawad> no problem
<ahoneybun> darkxst, would I install the alpha 1 to package with?
<amjjawad> before we go to the next topic, I want you all to tell me what should I do for the other Sub-Team?
<amjjawad> a re-stricture?
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, let's talk about that Q after the meeting, please :)
<darkxst> ahoneybun, yes
<ahoneybun> ok sorry
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, no problem :)
<amjjawad> so, any idea guys?!
<ahoneybun> what teams are left amjjawad ?
<amjjawad> UG Brainstorming = 100% idle
<amjjawad> UG Marketing = 98% idle
<satya> How many active members are in those teams?
<ahoneybun> amjjawad, tbh I forum is always good for Brainstorming
<amjjawad> UG QA = 50% and they just don't communicate
<amjjawad> Brain and Marketing = me :(
<satya> ;(
<amjjawad> and there is 1-2 people helping every now and then with social media stuff but not really what I need
<ahoneybun> amjjawad, I could help with SM
<satya> I could help with sm
<ahoneybun> *SM
<amjjawad> Brainstorming could be of a great help but looking at the current status of our community, I'd say it is helpless for this cycle but could be helpful the next one
<amjjawad> as for QA and Marketing, we DO NEED these to be super active
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, and satya what you guys could really do is ... writing news of what our team is doing
<amjjawad> for the social media, I'm 90% fine to handle that alone
<amjjawad> but when it comes to writing news of what we're doing, I'm very very very short in time and efforts
<satya> Good. I can do that too.
<ahoneybun> amjjawad, so reports of meetings and so on
<aldomann> Nice :)
<amjjawad> okay, so to make life easier for both of us ... satya can write about news from Artwork team ONLY for now
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, no, not reports of the meeting, this is what I usually take care of. I do need news about our team and what we usually do and such news go to the public around the world
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, have you seen the 3 posts I have published on our website 2 days ago?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, want to take care of release notes for future milestone releases? alpha-1 went out without any!
<amjjawad> that would be super great darkxst
<ahoneybun> darkxst, sure
<amjjawad> specially when I'm not around
<amjjawad> myself and ahoneybun could work on that
<aldomann> so, you take care of the news and release notes, ahoneybun?
<amjjawad> I'd suggest to go for the release notes
<amjjawad> that would make the burden much less on me
 * ahoneybun feels silly for not getting the concept of the "news"
<ahoneybun> but release notes sure
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, forget the news part
<ahoneybun> ok amjjawad
<amjjawad> so, everyone ... are you okay with this? please vote quickly :)
<satya164> +1
<darkxst> +1
<amjjawad> +1
<aldomann> absolutely
<amjjawad> perfect
<amjjawad> #action ahoneybun will work with amjjawad on the release notes for UG milestones and will handle that in case amjjawad will be away or busy
<meetingology> ACTION: ahoneybun will work with amjjawad on the release notes for UG milestones and will handle that in case amjjawad will be away or busy
<amjjawad> #agreed UG Leaders Board agreed that ahoneybun to help amjjawad and handle the Release Notes for UG milestones
<amjjawad> okay, phew :D thanks!
 * ahoneybun looks at ReleaseSchedule
<amjjawad> For the other team, let's worry about that later ... I guess 10 apples at one hand is just too much at the moment
<amjjawad> let's talk about that later
<satya164> So, wallpaper contest?
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to discuss the activities of UG QA + UG Marketing + UG Brainstorming at next week meeting.
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to discuss the activities of UG QA + UG Marketing + UG Brainstorming at next week meeting.
<amjjawad> satya164, not yet ;)
<satya164> ;(
<amjjawad> #action satya164 will handle the NEWS Section of UG Artwork ONLY - he will share reports and news from UG Artwork and these to be published on our channels
<meetingology> ACTION: satya164 will handle the NEWS Section of UG Artwork ONLY - he will share reports and news from UG Artwork and these to be published on our channels
<satya164> Okay
<amjjawad> #topic HR Sub-Team
<amjjawad> this is a very quick review and nothing more is required for now
<amjjawad> just to let you know, the Wiki Page for HR Sub-Team will be: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved
<amjjawad> As for who is going to lead that team, it is the UG Leaders Board for now
<amjjawad> please vote if you guys are okay with this?!
<aldomann> +1
<satya164> +1
<amjjawad> +1
<darkxst> +1
<amjjawad> #agreed UG Leaders Board agreed to lead UG HR Sub-Team
<amjjawad> #action UG Leaders Board lead UG HR Sub-Team
<meetingology> ACTION: UG Leaders Board lead UG HR Sub-Team
<amjjawad> this means, we are all going to help each other to manage and do the task of UG HR ;)
<amjjawad> HR Team: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/hr-sub-team
<amjjawad> #topic Website Talk
<amjjawad> any progress in this regard?
<satya164> Yay!
<amjjawad> hahah
<aldomann> yes!
<aldomann> http://cl.ly/image/0i2u2A051m1b
<amjjawad> okay, are you guys (artwork team) working on that alone?!
<aldomann> this is a quick mockup of the getting involved tab
<aldomann> community* tab
<aldomann> we are working alone on the design, Niels should do the programming (though satya can help, I think)
<satya164> Yes. I can help with code
<amjjawad> okay, is Niels still around?!
<satya164> I've never worked with WordPress though
<amjjawad> I haven't seen anything from him lately
<satya164> But I'm a quick learner :)
<amjjawad> satya164, it is super easy but don't ask me about codes :P
<satya164> Cool then :)
<aldomann> he's waiting to the final draft so that he can start coding
<amjjawad> aldomann, I thought he will do/help with the draft?
<satya164> I was also suggesting to have a Scrollback widget in the page
<aldomann> Satyajit came with the idea of implementing a Scrollback IRC widget in the Comunity tab
<amjjawad> okay, here is two things I do need in this regard if I may to ask :P
<satya164> Yup?
<amjjawad> (1) I/We don't need a heavy website - let's have some mercy with people of slow connections
<aldomann> ammjawad, he can help once we have the "final" desgin; i.e., what we shall include in the page
<amjjawad> (2) I'd suggest to have at least 3 suggestions/designs so we could choose from
<aldomann> it can be minimized, so not big deal I suppose
<satya164> amjjawad we could make the widget load on demand. and the widget uses appcache, so will load very quick after first load
<amjjawad> and, I do have a Q .. should we ask the users for their opinions? or only us the Shinobi board? or should we simply just ask over the mailing list and whoever is active will share his/her opinion?
<aldomann> the structure and design is not a priority right now, what is important is the content: http://cl.ly/image/123o3D2D2A40
<satya164> Yeah, design will get better as we start working on it
<aldomann> in this quick overview we can see that the website in going to consist basically in the main site (the mockup we showed last week), the blog, the community and download pages and links to FAQ and Wiki
<satya164> But we first need the content to start working
<aldomann> do you agree with that? It's super simple and we can maintain that amount of work easily
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to review the current website - http://ubuntugnome.org/ - and check the needed tabs for the new design
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to review the current website - http://ubuntugnome.org/ - and check the needed tabs for the new design
<satya164> Also, consistency in important
<amjjawad> aldomann, I'll get back to you guys very soon about it
<satya164> is *
<amjjawad> because some tabs are missing
<amjjawad> for example: are we going to add 'Screenshots' tab?
<amjjawad> and where is the contact us tab?
<aldomann> I think we should have a few in the homepage
<darkxst> amjjawad, that would be the "feature tour"?
<aldomann> tomorrow I'll work on that
<amjjawad> Wiki and FAQ shouldn't be two tabs IMHO, I'd highly suggest merging these two
<satya164> I think instead of a screenshots tab, having the screenshots in the features section of the wiki will be better
<amjjawad> darkxst, right ... so instead of 'Screenshot' tab, we need one called 'Feature Tour'
<aldomann> darkxst, yeah, I think we can do a simple feature tour in the homepage
<satya164> Screenshots don't mean much without any description
<aldomann> ammjawad, either that or implement it in the home page
<amjjawad> wait, are we going to do the feature tour as a tab? or as a button on the home page?
<satya164> As a button will be better I guess
<aldomann> I'd prefer that to be in the home page. The first impression is very important to gain people's attention
<ahoneybun> I agree with aldomann on that
<satya164> BTW amjjawad are you sure you want to merge wiki and FAQ links? Coz looking for FAQ will be difficult then
<satya164> Yeah. We should have few screenshots on the home page
<aldomann> satya164 it wouln't hurt to have both as links in the navigation header
<amjjawad> satya164, that would be called Documentation
<amjjawad> FAQ is part of the Doc
<amjjawad> same goes for Wiki
<amjjawad> so the general name is Doc
<satya164> Yeah. I agree @aldoman
<amjjawad> do we all agree for that so we move forward?
<amjjawad> let's vote please - Wiki and FAQ to be under a tab called Documentation and instead that tag, we list the FAQs and Links to our Wiki
<satya164> amjjawad yeah, but for a new user, it'll be difficult to get to the FAQ if there is no direct link
<aldomann> yeah, so amjjawad please review the current website so we can plan the navigation for the new one
<aldomann> let's not forget the footer
<aldomann> we can have more specific stuff there
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to review the FAQ and Wiki tabs and discuss with UG Wiki Team
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to review the FAQ and Wiki tabs and discuss with UG Wiki Team
<amjjawad> okay, I added that to the actions point
<amjjawad> now, let's vote for the feature tour
<aldomann> nice
<satya164> Yes.
<amjjawad> do we all agree that it is better to add the feature tour as a button on the home page?!
<amjjawad> +1 from me
<satya164> +1
<aldomann> I vote yes. One of the fisrt things I look for in a software project website is visual stuff
<aldomann> I want to know how it looks
<darkxst> +1
<aldomann> +1
<satya164> We could have a nice video too, if someone is great at it
<amjjawad> #agreed it is better to add the feature tour as a button on the home page if UG website
<amjjawad> #action Artwork Team to add 'Feature Tour' as a button on the Home Page of UG new website design
<meetingology> ACTION: Artwork Team to add 'Feature Tour' as a button on the Home Page of UG new website design
<amjjawad> satya164, what kind of video?
<satya164> Showcasing cool features of GNOME
<amjjawad> so something to show-off from inside the system, right?
<satya164> Yup
<aldomann> that'd be nice if it's possible
<amjjawad> just like the reviews many guys are doing on YouTube?
<amjjawad> does it require someone to 'talk' or just the mouse moving around?
<satya164> Yup, mostly, minus that bad things ;)
<satya164> I would prefer no talk
<aldomann> yeah, some nice music would do the work
<amjjawad> I think we need to ask on the mailing list + social media if someone could do this for us
<satya164> Yup
<amjjawad> I'd do it myself but no time
<satya164> Yeah. I'll ask Alex Diavatis
<aldomann> the guy I had in mind :D
<amjjawad> I have someone on G+ who is good with reviews
<satya164> ;)
<satya164> Great ;)
<ahoneybun> this is a nice design http://antergos.com/
<aldomann> ahoneybun, indeed
<aldomann> that footer is very nice
<amjjawad> are we talking about: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/108356762331170101188/109985938918914471787/posts
<satya164> It is
<amjjawad> Hehehe
<amjjawad> I know him, I mean we had a quick chat and he is more than happy to help us as he said
<amjjawad> I even asked him to join us
<amjjawad> he said I'll check the link of getting involved and get back to you IIRC
<aldomann> cool
<satya164> Cool
<amjjawad> #action check with Alex Reissig if he could help us with UG Review to be added to the feature tour or UG home page for the new site - amjjawad aldomann satya164
<meetingology> ACTION: check with Alex Reissig if he could help us with UG Review to be added to the feature tour or UG home page for the new site - amjjawad aldomann satya164
<amjjawad> okay, anything else regarding the website?!
<aldomann> nope, I think that's it
<amjjawad> okay :)
<amjjawad> #topic Packaging/Dev News
<amjjawad> darkxst, can you please suggest someone who could help?
<amjjawad> I've been asking for this since last cycle but I know we got too busy to think of someone ...
<amjjawad> I/We need someone who could talk to the outside world.
<amjjawad> I'm way too far to know anything about coding and despite that, I have to deal with tons of people asking about these stuff
<darkxst> amjjawad, not too sure who could help with that
<amjjawad> If we could have someone who could tell the world what UG is doing when it comes to codes, that would be super great and might attract more people to join :)
<amjjawad> darkxst, I don't know either :(
<aldomann> I think we could ask for people for the news in Google+
<amjjawad> aldomann, how?
<satya164> Yes.
<amjjawad> I'm talking about UG Packaging and Development
<aldomann> "Do you wanna write stuff? Apply here" or something
<amjjawad> if it is not for someone who is directly involved, not even myself know what is going on
<satya164> Yeah, we can ask developers to join us
<amjjawad> aldomann, I'm talking now about news from development team only ;)
<aldomann> maybe there's someone who hasn't got involved in packaging but might want to help just observing what the guys do and report in for the blog
<amjjawad> okay, how could we do that and we don't even know what is going on? :(
<satya164> From changelogs?
<amjjawad> aldomann, I had that in mind but if that someone will start asking Qs instead of just 'watch' and 'write', he/she will slow things down and add a burden on the shoulders of our devs
<amjjawad> our devs should have peace of mind to work better :D
<darkxst> amjjawad, if its for users, then it doesn't need to go to deep
<amjjawad> that is why we're taking care of them :D treat them as kings :P
<darkxst> for example things like gnome-shell 3.12 landed
<aldomann> yeah, you are right, that might work for other subteams... but for the dev team it shall be someone from the team itself
<amjjawad> darkxst, okay, if you think anyone could do that, then it is okay but that someone has to know what is really going on
<amjjawad> aldomann, +1
<amjjawad> this is what I'm trying to say
<amjjawad> so he will write correct info
<satya164> Yeah. True.
<amjjawad> as for 3.12 is landing, I think everyone knows that
<amjjawad> we need really more details
<amjjawad> whatever else is involved
<satya164> We could get some developers join the team though
<amjjawad> what we need here is: someone with Doc + a bit of Dev Skills
<satya164> Who could both involve in the process and communicate
<amjjawad> satya164, to attract devs to join, you need to show-off your work ;)
<amjjawad> I have no idea who could help with this
<aldomann> I hadn't thought it in that way... it's a good idea amjjawad
<amjjawad> but we really need to do that IMHO
<satya164> The never ending chicken egg cycle
<amjjawad> satya164, it is a loop indeed but I will never give up :P this is my Ninja way as Naruto says :P
<amjjawad> I hope we could find that guy
<amjjawad> I think we are all agreeing on that?
<aldomann> _!
<satya164> We will ;)
<aldomann> +1
<amjjawad> if yes, I will add that to the action points
<satya164> +1
<amjjawad> #action UG Team needs someone who has a bit of Dev Skills + Doc/Writing Skills to communicate to the outside world about what is going on with UG when it comes to codes and dev work. This should attract more people to join us, specially devs
<meetingology> ACTION: UG Team needs someone who has a bit of Dev Skills + Doc/Writing Skills to communicate to the outside world about what is going on with UG when it comes to codes and dev work. This should attract more people to join us, specially devs
<amjjawad> #topic other talk
<amjjawad> anything else you guys wish to add?!
<satya164> Do we want more GTK themes in the default install?
<amjjawad> satya164, I'd really wish that
<amjjawad> I wish we focus on the look and feel for this cycle
<amjjawad> but that's me
<satya164> We could add Numix
<satya164> Since the Xubuntu guys already package it
<aldomann> and moka
<satya164> We won't have to worry about packaging
<amjjawad> the more beautiful themes, the better
<aldomann> those two projects are probably the most active and used right now
<amjjawad> not sure if we could add Box from Lubuntu?!
<amjjawad> not that Lubuntu is heading to Qt more than GTK AFAIK
<satya164> I don't like box much
<amjjawad> now*
<amjjawad> it is just another theme
<aldomann> the question, is how? do we need to package them or we could have links to their official PPAs?
<amjjawad> I'd be very interested if we could have more than one option by default
<satya164> Talking about icon themes, elementary Xfce will be a nice one
<satya164> It already had great GNOME support
<satya164> has*
<darkxst> any themes we include on the ISO must be packaged in the main archives
<aldomann> that's very important, full GNOME apps support
<darkxst> we can't include PPA's on the ISO
<amjjawad> and http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza?content=128143
<aldomann> Moka and Numix (and elementary Xfce) have ful support
<aldomann> faenza is dead
<satya164> Faenza is unmaintained since long
<aldomann> Mathhieu is working for offical Ubuntu stuff for Canonical
<amjjawad> oh really?
<aldomann> sadly
<amjjawad> :(
<satya164> You rely didn't know?
<satya164> Really *
<amjjawad> You'll laugh satya164 but I'm the type of guy who barely change this wallpaper :P
<amjjawad> I have no time to play with themes, etc
<satya164> :)
<amjjawad> I wish I have time
<aldomann> neither do I :p, I rarely change that stuff
<amjjawad> yeah
<aldomann> I had Faenza for a couple of years
<amjjawad> I'm old school I guess hehe
<aldomann> and now I'm sticking with Numix/Moka
<satya164> Yeah, I know a lot of who don't change anything beyond wallpapers
<amjjawad> okay, if we could add some nice stuff to the default build, that would be super great and this is what I added to the roadmap of artwork team anyway :P hehe
<satya164> And including a few by default can change that
<satya164> If we add Numix GTK, I'll talk to Xubuntu guys to split their palace
<satya164> Package*
<amjjawad> satya164, indeed
<aldomann> that's a brilliant plan, we still keep a pure GNOME feel but give the users more options
<amjjawad> I'd change my theme if I have some by default that would save my time
<amjjawad> satya164, and aldomann I actually need a brainstorming session with both of ya :D
<aldomann> no problem, brother
<amjjawad> I need to brainwash you first and then discuss some stuff 100% related to Artwork
<satya164> ;)
<amjjawad> hahah
<amjjawad> so, let me know when please
<aldomann> any day this week
<amjjawad> the sooner the batter so that darkxst won't mind and we can do the packaging stuff quickly
<satya164> I'm OK with any day
<amjjawad> I'm not sure, I think we need to carry on with on the mailing list of artwork
<satya164> Will be available after 8 pm GMT + 5.30
<satya164> Mailing list might be better
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad and satya164 and aldomann and anyone who is interested to have a brainstorming session for UG Artwork for UU Cycle
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad and satya164 and aldomann and anyone who is interested to have a brainstorming session for UG Artwork for UU Cycle
<aldomann> we can discuss that on the mailing list if you wish, amjjawad
<amjjawad> satya164, indeed
<amjjawad> aldomann, on the mailing list, we can fix the time and date for the meeting
<amjjawad> but here is faster
<satya164> So, we need to start the wallpaper contest
<amjjawad> if we couldn't do it this week, then we can do it next Sun
<amjjawad> okay, as for the wallpaper contest, do we need to find someone else who could take care of it? or you guys are fine?
<aldomann> oh about that, I'm making a looong trip next weekend
<satya164> I'm fine with it
<aldomann> so i'll be gone sat, sun and probably monday
<amjjawad> I'm asking for two reasons: you're working on the website + we might do some nice stuff for UG artwork so that will take more of your time already
<satya164> Wouldn't need much work after setting up the flickr page
<amjjawad> aldomann, no problem, thanks for telling us and that is why we have ATL now :P
<aldomann> heh
<amjjawad> satya164, okay then
<amjjawad> let's start with it then
<satya164> Some help will be nice
<amjjawad> all agree?!
<aldomann> this week we could have all prepared for the wallpaper contest
<satya164> But even if we don't get any, it's ok
<amjjawad> yep
<amjjawad> and let's learn from last cycle mistakes :D
<amjjawad> we accepted so many and you guys had hard time to select
<aldomann> I beleive rhoconlinux offered his help a few months ago
<satya164> So, here is the thing, only 1 wallpaper per use
<aldomann> I can ask him to join us and help us
<satya164> user*
<amjjawad> aldomann, if he is around, why not?
<amjjawad> aldomann, please do
<satya164> Nice
<amjjawad> satya164, yep 1 per user
<amjjawad> or maybe 2 per user
<aldomann> yeah, and we should simplify the rules
<amjjawad> but not 20 :P
<satya164> Yup
<satya164> Also using only flickr
<amjjawad> ok, so the last action item will be
<aldomann> make clear the licensing, sizes, amount of walls per user, etc
<aldomann> all in a very simple way
<satya164> Two different places are difficult to manage
<amjjawad> #action aldomann and satya164 to prepare the Wallpaper Contest for UG UU Cycle
<meetingology> ACTION: aldomann and satya164 to prepare the Wallpaper Contest for UG UU Cycle
<amjjawad> anything else guys before I end the meeting? it is almost 2 hours :P
<satya164> Yeah, we could write, by submitting the wallpaper to the pool, you are releasing it under creative Commons
<satya164> Or something like that
<aldomann> hell yes, we had a hard time contacting the guys to ask their permission to release the walls
<amjjawad> okay, I guess that is all for this week meeting
<satya164> Yeah. It's already late
<amjjawad> thank you everyone
<amjjawad> was yet another nice meeting :D
<aldomann> all right then
<amjjawad> glad to do that weekly YAY
<amjjawad> thanks for coming
<satya164> Thanks. Bye all.
<amjjawad> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Jun 29 23:05:07 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-gnome/2014/ubuntu-gnome.2014-06-29-21.16.moin.txt
<aldomann> thanks everyone, good night
<amjjawad> good night everyone
<amjjawad> thanks a lot
<satya164> Goodnight
<amjjawad> cya
<ahoneybun> darkxst, what ppas should I add?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, for utopic its just gnome3-staging
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> upgrading now
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-22
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<stiv2k> hello what can i do to determine what is inhibiting suspend on my system? Apparently the suspend is inhibited when the monitor is turned off (idle) i think
<stiv2k> and it should not be
<LinDol> hi all
<darthanubis> hi
<LinDol> darthanubis, Thank you for your greeting :)
<darthanubis> :)
<stiv2k> hi
<LinDol> stiv2k, hi :)
<LinDol> I will reboot system.
<ubuntu_user> Hello ALL!
<ubuntu_user> I got some questions about GNOME Ubuntu!
<ubuntu_user> I just installed it into a virtual machine (that went fine), but I am trying to find the metacity type menus, any idea how I can get that kind of menu interface?
 * ubuntu_user says I just installed it into a virtual machine (that went fine), but I am trying to find the metacity type menus, any idea how I can get that kind of menu interface?
 * ubuntu_user says I just installed Ubuntu GNOME into a virtual machine (that went fine), but I am trying to set it up to have metacity style menus. Can anyone assist me with this, since the metacity package seems unavailable?
 * ubuntu_user says I just installed Ubuntu GNOME into a virtual machine (that went fine), but I am trying to set it up to have metacity style menus. Can anyone assist me with this, since the metacity package seems unavailable?
 * ubuntu_user says I just installed Ubuntu GNOME into a virtual machine (that went fine), but I am trying to set it up to have metacity style menus. Can anyone assist me with this, since the metacity package seems unavailable?
<ubuntu_user> don't everyone answer all at once!
<stiv2k> i have not seen a single question here actually get answered in the last 2 days
<stiv2k> lol
 * stiv2k invites ubuntu_user to pull up a chair and get comfy
<ubuntu_user> its ok, I am going to just keep asking till someone gets sick of seeing it and decided to be a human being and help me out.
 * ubuntu_user says I just installed Ubuntu GNOME into a virtual machine (that went fine), but I am trying to set it up to have metacity style menus. Can anyone assist me with this, since the metacity package seems unavailable?
<stiv2k> ubuntu_user: me first man
<stiv2k> i was here like an entire day before you
<Noskcaj> ubuntu_user, Please stop spamming
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stiv2k> lol
<stiv2k> "don't feel ignored!" ..... as everybody ignores you
<Noskcaj> stiv2k, There aren't that many people in the channel, and not all of them are here to give support. It's not ignoring, it's no one active here knowing the answer
<stiv2k> Noskcaj: i know that, but, when you're in the shoes of the person asking, it certainly feels that way :)
<stiv2k> Noskcaj: does ubuntu-gnome need help?
<Noskcaj> stiv2k, More people is near always better with projects like these, so yes
<stiv2k> Noskcaj: i already work a full time job, is there smaller tasks perhaps that I could focus attention on
<stiv2k> i use ubuntu gnome too so i have an interest in improving it
<Noskcaj> Do you have any programming knowledge? Is there anything in particular you would want to improve?
<Noskcaj> http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/ has a bit of info
<stiv2k> well aside from the suspend inhibit bug i found, which i probably don't know enough to fix... i dunno
<stiv2k> yes I do have programming knowledge
<stiv2k> I work as a firmware engineer in my day job
<stiv2k> Noskcaj: ^
<Noskcaj> Can you please file a bug for the suspend issue you where having? (Or mark an existing bug as affecting you)
<Noskcaj> I'd suggest just looking for bugs that you can help triage or fix, when darkxst is around he might have something specific he'd like you to help with
 * penguin1263 FUCK AT&T
<Noskcaj> was that really needed here penguin1263
<penguin1263> yes
<penguin1263> wait what channel
<Noskcaj> Please put that comment somewhere else next time
<darkxst> stiv2k, one programming task that needs to be done, is port my old patches for installing language packs in gnome-control-center to the current gnome-control-center and gtk+
<stiv2k> darkxst: hi
<stiv2k> darkxst: okay, what prerequisite knowledge of gtk or linux do i need other than how to use it
<stiv2k> and other than "programming knowledge"
<darkxst> you would need to setup a build environment
<darkxst> jhbuild is probably best for starters
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-23
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/U2tMxLPb
<darkxst> the major change is that egg list box moved into gtk
<darkxst> if you look at the gnome-control-center git history, you should be able to find examples of changes required for porting
<stiv2k> darkxst: which branch?
<darkxst> stiv2k, you would want to apply it against gnome-3-16
<darkxst> although the packagekit stuff, could probably be forwarded upstream, in which case you would do it against master
<stiv2k> ok. and i see the history for the last 7 days
<darkxst> there are some ubuntu specific changes mixed up fin those patches
<darkxst> stiv2k, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=a07825a58e42d508015be089f58146b42d518ff4
<stiv2k> so what is egg list box
<stiv2k> i see they removed calls to egg_list_box() and replace with gtk_list_box
<darkxst> its the UI for lists
<darkxst> egg list box was a standalone thing, but that became gtk_list_box when it was merged into gtk
<stiv2k> darkxst: okay cool
<stiv2k> so from the diff you posted to me earlier, that contains similar references to egg list box ?
<stiv2k> or?
<stiv2k> that is the upstream change?
<darkxst> stiv2k, the pastebin, was my old patches from 3.6 or 3,8 days
<stiv2k> ok
<darkxst> they need to be updated to use gtk_list_box and whatever other changes are required to adapt to current gnome
<stiv2k> thats a little vague
<stiv2k> i do see some similar references to egg_list_box()
<ubuntu649> So used the gnome 3 staging PPA the shell install and lost startup applications, no biggie, not sure where to go from the cli to modify, it's still there just no gui shel 3.12
<ubuntu649> not sure if you allow ppa's here either
<ubuntu649> Doh  err ~/.config later
<darkxst> stiv2k, most likely other changes will just be rebasing the patches so they apply cleanly, but I was purposely vague, since I have not actually tried to apply them myself
<stiv2k> darkxst: hi
<hubx> hello there... are there any bugs know that cause costant 100% cpu usage of gnome-shell from time to time (i have to alt+f2 'r' to resolve the issue)?
<hubx> known*
<bwmaker> I've seen that on Fedora with a specific Gnome extension. It was the one that added their logo to the wallpaper.
<bwmaker> Have you tried disabling extensions to see if that might be the cause?
<hubx> bwmaker, nope. Good point thought . I installed quite a few lately
<hubx> (shellshape, pixel saver, pomodoro, caffeine)
<bwmaker> I use Dash to Dock, Open Weather, Alternate Tab, Applications Menu and User Themes. Those don't seem to be causing any trouble for me.
<bwmaker> I used to use Pomodoro and don't recall any problems.
<bwmaker> Hopefully that helps narrow it down some.
<stiv2k> bwmaker: i want to use dash to dock!
<stiv2k> but i can't :(
<stiv2k> iirc it requires a higher gnome version than is on ubuntu-gnome 14.04
<bwmaker> stiv2k: I'm not sure about that one either, but it does work in 15.04.
<stiv2k> yeah i think i read on the extensions page that it needs 3.14 or 3.16 or something
<stiv2k> and we have 3.10 in 14.04
<stiv2k> is there an extension or an option to disable the "hot spot" in the top left corner
<stiv2k> honestly i would never use it if i had dash to dock
<stiv2k> also, bwmaker, did they make a better way to create desktop icons in 15.04
<stiv2k> i have to use arronax to create launchers and it's stupid :(
<bwmaker> I haven't looked into either of those. I don't usually use desktop icons since my applications are typically full screen. I use the super key a lot to bring up my apps.
<stiv2k> bwmaker: what does super key do? (im at work, away from my linux pc)
<stiv2k> it just brings app menu open or ?
<stiv2k> activities overview?
<bwmaker> Yeah, it opens the Activities overview.
<stiv2k> ahh yeah
<bwmaker> And places the cursor in the seach
<stiv2k> i'd prefer that over the hot spot
<bwmaker> *search
<stiv2k> i think the hot spot is annoying
<bwmaker> It can be. Gnome 3 can often be navigated with a keyboard so you might google the keyboard shortcuts and learn them.
<bwmaker> It would help not hit that hot spot so often. :)
<stiv2k> i dont hit it often, but once in a while, mouse accidentally goes up there
<stiv2k> the more annoying thing is when i *am* trying to bring up the activities overview, i move my mouse to the hot spot, and..... wait
<stiv2k> and then it finally comes up after 1-2 seconds
<stiv2k> or i didnt quite hit the hotspot in the right place so i have to move the mouse over again to make sure i hit it
<bwmaker> Yeah, the Super key will bring up Activities by default, so no more messing around with the mouse.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-25
<bsharitt> I have two machines running ubuntu gnome 15.04. One upgraded from 14.04 through 14.10 and the other a clean install. An epiphany install on one has settings under the menu that lets me do thing like enable/disable ads, popups and plugins among other things. The second(the fresh install) does not. I can't think for the life of me what I might have done to make epiphany more useful on the second. Any ideas?
<bsharitt> Also private browsing seems to have disappeared on machine 2 compared to 1
<stiv2k> darkxst: hi
<yoasif> im trying to fill out https://ubuntugnome.org/feedback-time/ and it's asking me to login to google
<yoasif> is this by design?
<stiv2k> darkxst: hi
<dtigue> I've finally got ONE VPN connection working. I set it up in the network manager program, but if I put in specific IP addresses instead of selecting automatic it would fail to connect every time. So I got it to connect by setting ipv4 to automatic, but then I was unable to ping or connect anything on the VPN side. Finally I got it all to work by connecting to the VPN and then in the terminal running 'sudo ip route add 192.168.13.0/24 via 192.168.13
<dtigue> .14', but I shouldn't have to do all that. I should be able to insert that info in the IPv4 settings when setting up the VPN. Can anyone help me with this? Or at least point me to the right people to talk to about this issue.
<SergioEDuran1> Hello everybody
<SergioEDuran1> I havea little but important question
<SergioEDuran1> I am installing Ubuntu GNOME on my HDD, I have chosen it over others such as Mint because of the official Ubuntu support but I preffer the Cinnamon desktop,how does Ubuntu GNOME looks with Cinnamon?
<SergioEDuran1> the last time I tested Ubuntu GNOME with Cinnamon it has looked ugly,because all the apps with CSDs had menubars instead of their app icon / menu inside of the headerbar
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-26
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I updated our package tracker to tag all the GNOME packages (http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/gnome.html). May be of some use to you guys
<darkxst> stiv2k, hi
<darkxst> did you look at those patches?
<tecnX> i got  a problem installing ubuntu gnome to asus desktop pc
<tecnX> i added acpi=off
<tecnX> and removed quiet and splash
<darkxst> tecnX, what is the problem?
<tecnX> but it gets stuck at pci [some number] pci->acpi irq transform: int a -> irq 18
<darkxst> can you switch to a VT?
<darkxst> (Ctl+Alt+F1)
<tecnX> When should i do that?
<tecnX> While boot?
<darkxst> get logs
<darkxst> using 'journalctl -b > journal.logs'
<tecnX> there should be logs on the hdd but i cannot boot to the system
<darkxst> you can't boot the live CD right? so you want the logs from there
<tecnX> i can neither boot to os nor to live cd
<tecnX> it always gets stuck after the gray screen
<tecnX> where i can choose the boot options (GRUB)
<darkxst> do you get the GNOME logo?
<tecnX> no
<darkxst> what gpu?
<tecnX> ATI HD 4800 XXX
<tecnX> 4890
<tecnX> With a normal boot i get stuck after choosing ubuntu. Then there is just a blinking courser on the top left
<darkxst> tecnX, then you probably want to file a kernel bug, and attach logs from a stuck boot
<darkxst> there is nothing Ubuntu GNOME specific that early in boot
<tecnX> How do i do that? And where do i put it?
<craysiii> I just installed ubuntu gnome 15.04 and the maps application thinks I'm in long island NY when i'm in CA, anyone have similar issue?
<craysiii> not using any sort of proxy.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-28
<darkxst> Noskcaj, do you have time to merge g-s-d? bug 1468943
<ubot5> bug 1468943 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.16" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468943
<darkxst> I'll take care of the schema stuff mentioned there
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm in brisbane today, then cairns tomorrow. If our apartment has good internet i'll do it then, if not, i can't look for the next 2 weeks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, let me know how you go
<darkxst> ricotz, will the world blow up if we copy 3.16 to wily now? I need to upload a media key fix for shell in wily, but that will break anyone still using vivid ppa to get 3.16 in wily
<ricotz> darkxst, I guess there is not much to copy which will actually override wily "archive" packages?
<ricotz> so I assume you mean exclusively g-s-d and g-c-c
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh, been out of the loop the last month, actually more of 3.16 in wily than I expected
<darkxst> so probably is just g-s-d/g-c-c and a bunch of the core apps
<ricotz> darkxst, seems fine to binary-copy those and push rebuilds afterwards if there were some transitions
<ricotz> darkxst, jfyi, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=749317 -- the "refactored" gfilemonitor is broken with 2.45.x in some weird way and causes some problems
<ubot5> Gnome bug 749317 in gio "Sometimes events are missed when monitoring trash://" [Normal,New]
<ricotz> (I even got 2.44.x pinned here)
<darkxst> hmm, I can't remember the last time I tried to recover a file from the trash ;)
<darkxst> sounds racy
<darkxst> ricotz, you know any other distro's that link with -Bsymbolic-functions?
<darkxst> that was the cause of media keys breaking in g-s-d 3.16, I just stripped the flags
<darkxst> debian and fedora don't
<darkxst> why does ubuntu?
<darkxst> google says it also broke evolution, but that was before my time
<Dumle29> I seem to be having some issues with chromium when using gnome. Drop down menus in chrome open, but they are full of white (nothing) and clicking in the dropdown menu does nothing, however using my arrow keys allow me to go through the dropdown list.
<Maximus1> Hello guys
<Maximus1> Will be ubuntu-gnome switched to mir and snappy?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-29
<Forage> Good evening. A history question: Ubuntu 15.04 started using systemd by default instead of upstart. Does this also go for Ubuntu GNOME? Or was systemd already used in earlier releases? By using the staging ppa for example
<JockeTF> Forage: Pretty sure Ubuntu GNOME follows Ubuntu regarding that. It's Ubuntu GNOME and Ubuntu are much the same exact distribution, except for a different set of default packages.
<Forage> JockeTF: that was my feeling as well, though I can imagine the staging ppa playing with it sooner
<JockeTF> Forage: Possibly, it's a pretty large change though. :)
<JockeTF> Also, that wouldn't be "by default".
<JockeTF> You may have been able to install systemd in Ubuntu before it was made the default. :)
<Forage> OK, let's rule the staging ppa scenario out for a moment then
<Forage> merci
<JockeTF> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=systemd <-- Parts of it were in 14.04, at least.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-06-30
<sej> hmm
<sej> so all the talks happen in slack now?
<sej> or is that only for devs?
<jbicha> no, anyone can join slack
<jbicha> this channel is still used too
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-02
<blargh> I just upgraded from ubuntu gnome 15.10 to 16.04 on my thinkpad
<blargh> it seems like the cpu frequency-scaling doesn't work completely well
<blargh> even though it did in the previous version
<blargh> when I allow the cpu the choose everything between minimum and maximum frequency, it selects the highest frequency 90% of the time
<blargh> it drops to minimum frequency occasionally
<blargh> but htop shows that there is practically no system load
<blargh> I'm guessing that the intel_pstate driver was broken in some way
<blargh> but I can't figure out who to address my issue to
<nescius> hello, i am having issues with my 5.1 audio output in 16.04 - i am unable to get front center output on itself - works as front left which is connected as well, but front center itself doesnt output anything on it own..
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-03
<LinDol_> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-26
<snadge> is there something i can read about any specific development that's being done to ease transition for ex unity users?
<jbicha> snadge: maybe it's not exactly what you're looking for but I recommend checking out the desktop updates at https://insights.ubuntu.com/
<jbicha> you could also subscribe to the ubuntu-desktop mailing list if you like
<snadge> i found an article on omgubuntu that seemed to answer at least in a rough way, the way things seem to be going
<snadge> 17.10 will have unity 7, and gnome without any significant customisation.. maybe a few tweaks but not all of the functionality that unity has
<jbicha> GNOME won't be quite the same as what you get on other distros (at least a different theme and some different default app choices)
<jbicha> but it won't be a full copy of Unity either
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-28
<MrMeatWallet> Hello
<MrMeatWallet> is there anyone there?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-29
<faederwulf> When I use Ubuntu 17.04, 16.04, or Linux Mint 18.1, I hear coil whine coming from my CRT. When I use Windows 7, or Linux Mint 17.3 using fglrx drivers, I get no coil whine (Windows I use solely for gaming, Mint 17.3 is acting up). While it may seem that the coil whine goes away with fglrx because it's suited for older hardware, on Windows 7 I use the latest ReLive drivers, and have no coil whine. I use dual monitors.
<faederwulf> Is there any way to solve this?
<ubuntu-gnome> hello
<ubuntu-gnome> Anyone getting this message?
<ubuntu-gnome> Listen up
<ubuntu-gnome> It goes a little something like this
<GregKNicholson[m> ubuntu-gnome: Yes. Hello!
<ubuntu-gnome> In the past, if I was put to the Initramfs screen
<ubuntu-gnome> I would just do a manual fsck
<ubuntu-gnome> hit a bunch of Y's and get through
<ubuntu-gnome> but now I don't know what has happened
<ubuntu-gnome> I am being sent to the busybox screen but manual fsck won't work. ls /dev/ reveals root but when i type 'exit' it doesnt work
<ubuntu-gnome> Do I need to update my initramfs? Is it something to do with lvm2?
<ubuntu-gnome> How do I fix this from LiveUSB
<ubuntu-gnome> @GregKNicholson: Hello
<meetingology> ubuntu-gnome: Error: "GregKNicholson:" is not a valid command.
<ubuntu-gnome> GregKNicholson: Hello
<ubuntu-gnome> Wait
<ubuntu-gnome> Is this channel not for questions/help?
<GregKNicholson[m> It is, but I have no clue about an answer. I only claimed to be getting your message - that's the extent of my usefulness, I'm afraid :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-06-30
<marcin_> hi
<marcin_> I got a question because I cannot find any reports anbout this
<marcin_> Im using Ubuntu 17.04 and sometimes when I open application for the first time, whole gnome0shell just breakds donw. All windows just loose their decorations and gnome-shell just restarts
<marcin_> in the worst scenario after opening application (ex teamviewer) gnome-shella ct same as aboove but II get back to login screen
<marcin_> anyone had someting like this ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-06-28
<newbii> Hi people, I have a problem with my freshly installed bionic beaver gnome desktop. Gnome overlaps the icons on my dektop. That is, I range icons as I like on the desktop, then after reboot they are mostly in the same order, but each time some of thes change the position and are exactly at the same place, one over another. (I did not have this issue in the previous ubuntu releases) . Any help?--
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-06-30
<aerostasis> I borked my 3-day-old Ubuntu desktop after tweaking the Nvidia xServer settings. I was hoping resetting the gnome desktop settings would fix the problem, but I ran 'dconf reset -f /' a few minutes ago and my desktop still won't allow me to launch a terminal session. What do?
<aerostasis> The syslog has several periodically recurring messages from gpowertop saying it tried to run statvfs and permission was denied
<aerostasis> I don't know if related, but my guess is this is a little more serious than just a desktop configuration error. Is my best bet to reinstall?
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-06-28
<ub_> i have upgraded to ubuntu 20.04, now i am running deja-dup and it asks to access my google account
<ub_> no indication why this is nessecary nor an option to bypass
<ub_> what's the story behind that? and how can i use deja-dup without google?
<paulw2> ub_: as per topic, support is in #ubuntu
<ub_> sure. thought dd is a gnome app
